# Au Pair from Canada



## ashdel (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm hoping to get some help on here as I have not gotten any from the consulate! I am from Canada and want to be an au pair in Spain for about 10 months. I have already found a family to work for but I am trying to figure out everything for the visa.

Firstly, how long can you work under the Youth Mobility Program? Are there rules around that? Do I have to sign up for language courses before I go? And do I have to get a NIE before I arrive in Spain? 

How far in advance can/should I apply? I saw something on the application about having to obtain the visa within a certain amount of time of receiving it - does that mean I have to arrive in Spain by that time or it's NIL? This is all so confusing.. 

I really want to have everything in order so there are no errors when I apply! I appreciate any feedback anyone has!!

Gracias


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ashdel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some help on here as I have not gotten any from the consulate! I am from Canada and want to be an au pair in Spain for about 10 months. I have already found a family to work for but I am trying to figure out everything for the visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashdel. I have no idea as to the answers to your questions. However, here are two really good websites for you. One is for the Embassy of Spain in Ottawa. The other is for the Consulate of Spain in Toronto. They've been really, helpful with all my questions so far. I hope you find these useful.

Spanish Embassy Ottawa - Embassy Spain

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/TORONTO/en/Consulado/Pages/inicio.aspx

I'm editing this to add the site that describes what you're asking about here - the Youth Mobility Program. Here's the link:

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embaja...eenspainandcanadaonyouthmobilityprograms.aspx

Note that you can put this and the Consulate of Spain site to English by clicking "English" on the top-middle of your screen.


----------



## ashdel (May 8, 2014)

Really!? They are the ones who keep telling me to look at the website.. Maybe I should try calling them, is that how you have been communicating with them?

If you find out anything will you let me know?  Also where in Spain are you going?!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ashdel said:


> Really!? They are the ones who keep telling me to look at the website.. Maybe I should try calling them, is that how you have been communicating with them?
> 
> If you find out anything will you let me know?  Also where in Spain are you going?!


There are four ways I've been finding out info from the Consulate and Embassy: Email, phone, visits in person and website. I'm just outside of Toronto, so visit them easily in Toronto. 

I find it really helps when I communicate with them to do as much research on my own before asking for their help, because it shows that I'm not burdening them unnecessarily. So if you've been told to find answers on the website, then I would do just that before contacting them again. But that's just a suggestion, and of course it's up to you.

I'm moving to the city of Malaga, arriving Sep 2. Where are you headed? When are you hoping to get there? Talk about a fantastic change of scenery, eh? :bounce:


----------



## ashdel (May 8, 2014)

I have been trying to find as much as I can but I'll have to keep searching..! I live in Wpg, wish I was closer! I'm hoping to go Aug 29 to a place close to Palma de Mallorca. Are you going as an au pair too?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ashdel said:


> I have been trying to find as much as I can but I'll have to keep searching..! I live in Wpg, wish I was closer! I'm hoping to go Aug 29 to a place close to Palma de Mallorca. Are you going as an au pair too?


On quick view of the links I sent, I saw a lot of your answers there. Are you reading too fast, perhaps?

Wpg, as in Winnipeg? I lived there for a year of my life and OMG I was so happy to have left. I hope I didn't offend you by saying that. But it disgustingly cold in the winter, typically -40 C. The summers were disgustingly hot and the mosquito and black fly problem was ridiculous, and that was all I could think of. LOL!

Not going as an au pair. I've just had my Spanish citizenship reinstated, which my parents gave up when I became a Canadian citizen. But I've been in Canada for 49 of my 50 years on Planet Earth. So I'm like an immigrant to Spain, just officially not. Kinda confusing for me, but such is life. 

So we're heading there around the same time. Neat! I just looked up Palma de Mallorca. That's way the heck out there. How'd you land that spot?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ashdel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some help on here as I have not gotten any from the consulate! I am from Canada and want to be an au pair in Spain for about 10 months. I have already found a family to work for but I am trying to figure out everything for the visa.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I'm being a little tough on you to find the answers...

Under the link for the Youth Mobility Program that I gave you, you'll find...

The first question you should ask if is being an au pair will qualify for this program under Section 1. The only thing I can think of as a possibility is Section 1.1, as "additional training," but I don't know if au pair would qualify. You should find this out first.

Processing time for visa is 2-4 weeks (seen at bottom of page).

Since you're staying 10 months, you do need a foreign ID card, which you get when you get to Spain (Section 6).

Also note is that there are special qualifications for a stay of 10 months. You need to follow the rules re medical, criminal check, contract of employment and many more. These are all well laid out in the link. I don't know if you can get all that done by August 29, so you better hustle your buns. 

If you need more info you can contact the Visa Department at the Embassy of Spain at 613.747.2252 Extension 1 (seen in second-last para at the bottom of the page).

If you do live in Winnipeg, that's the province of Manitoba, so you also fall under the jurisdiction of the Consulate of Spain in Toronto (Section 4).


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> Perhaps I'm being a little tough on you to find the answers...
> 
> Under the link for the Youth Mobility Program that I gave you, you'll find...
> 
> ...


Loophole: Could you say that additional training is learning Spanish? 
Just a thought.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have a EU passport or can apply for one based on family ?

*Au pair work*

In Spain, working as an au pair is only permitted for citizens of the European Union. (Scroll to near the bottom of the page)


SPAIN: Entry, Residence and Work Requirements


----------



## ashdel (May 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help AllHeart! I looked at the links you sent and found most of my answers as you said! Do you know what it means when it says you have to collect your visa within a month of it being issued? Does that mean you have to go to Spain within a month? That's the only part I'm confused about now. I will call and ask about what section I'd fall under like you suggested.. or if it's even allowed at all  All the au pair sites say you can be an au pair if you are from Canada but maybe there is a special way you have to do it.. we will see!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're most welcome, Ashdel. No, I don't know what they mean re the visa, but that's a simple question for the Embassy. I can't find the application online to check. It could be that since it's so fast to get the visa that you need to do all the other steps first, and it could be that in order to apply for the visa you have to do all the other steps first. 

If the au pair idea doesn't work out, Elenetxu's idea may work - to say you're going to learn Spanish. 

The people on this forum are really helpful, so if you come across another snag, you can always just pop in here again and ask.

Just one more tip... It could be that the person you get at the Embassy doesn't speak English well, in which case I'd recommend that you send an email in English with your questions.

Best of luck to you! Take care.


----------



## hannahmik (Jun 22, 2014)

*Visa for Au Pair*

Hi there,

Did you get everything sorted for your visa? I have an au pair job lined up for September 2014 in Madrid. I applied for the youth mobility visa two weeks ago. Still waiting to get my passport back in the mail. I am pretty sure I met all the requirements so hopefully they give me a visa!


----------

